# New fitting



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Combination Budwieser/Fernco fitting. I think it is a cousin to the schwinn fitting.
And it still leaks, imagine that!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Atleast the schwinn coupling didn't leak :laughing:


----------



## cmesser (Oct 22, 2011)

For me Miller cans seem to seal alot better lol


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't have a 4"x3" on your truck?????

No problem!!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Budweiser... the cause of, and solution to all of lifes problems.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I keep telling these guys... Alcohol and plumbin' don't mix.... A guy has to be drunk to think thats gonna work.......


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's an_ anheuser-busch thin wall adapter. They are usually used in trailer parks. They do come in handy 12 packs with free liquid hand sanitizer in them._


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Weird that a quality fitting like that would leak. Is that an ABS pressure line? :whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey now don't dogg on my repair !!! It held fine when I left!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Was that supposed to be a patch on a hole in the sewer line where somebody rodded it before?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a Budco coupling to me. Very rare find indeed. Most of the time people keep these and exchange them for cash at the junk yard to get more buds!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Looks like a Budco coupling to me. Very rare find indeed. Most of the time people keep these and exchange them for cash at the junk yard to get more buds!


Good one Bill! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Was that supposed to be a patch on a hole in the sewer line where somebody rodded it before?


Not sure yet. GC sent me the photo, Looks like a new job for me, apparently sewer line has been piecemeal and is leaking in multiple locations. Have not measured yet but looks like I will be re-piping around 200' sewer pipe with 4" abs


Maybe I can auction off the "Budco fitting" when I complete the job.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> I keep telling these guys... Alcohol and plumbin' don't mix.... A guy has to be drunk to think thats gonna work.......


 I keep telling these guys... Alcohol and plumbin' don't mix.... A guy has to be drink to thunk thats gonna work...... "Hickup!" :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Not sure yet. GC sent me the photo, Looks like a new job for me, apparently sewer line has been piecemeal and is leaking in multiple locations. Have not measured yet but looks like I will be re-piping around 200' sewer pipe with 4" abs
> 
> Maybe I can auction off the "Budco fitting" when I complete the job.


I'll give you $0.05. Unless you're in MI, in which case I'll give you $0.10!

:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Not sure yet. GC sent me the photo, Looks like a new job for me, apparently sewer line has been piecemeal and is leaking in multiple locations. Have not measured yet but looks like I will be re-piping around 200' sewer pipe with 4" abs
> 
> Maybe I can auction off the "Budco fitting" when I complete the job.


I can't believe plumbers still use ABS. Especially underground. Ugh!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I can't believe plumbers still use ABS. Especially underground. Ugh!


Probably the best place for it...
After all doesn't it belong in a landfill? :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Probably the best place for it...
> After all doesn't it belong in a landfill? :laughing:


Laughing!!! Your right, the only time I worked with abs is in SoCal when I lived their for a year. I couldn't believe CA approves the use of this material seeming how they are so far ahead of the rest of the country on laws and limitations. Abs bows like a snake in sunlight and is very hard to maintain grade with all the bows in the line. PVC sch 40 is the best for underground or cast iron if you got the money!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Abs blows. The only time I see it is in RV'S and mobile homes. And usally in mobile homes it's not strapped properly to the underside of the frame and so it bows easily causing clogs to easily form, and it also cracks easily because of improper strapping. 

Did I mention I hate ABS?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I can't believe plumbers still use ABS. Especially underground. Ugh!


It's what i've used in Calif for over 25 years, works for me and it makes me $$$ 

You guys are just addicted to primer!:whistling2:


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lots of residential new constuction here in NJ use ABS. It's less expensive than PVC but I haven't had any problems with it either. The townhouse that I lived in had ABS....one thing that I noticed is that it's much noisier than PVC pipe.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Flyguy199 said:


> Lots of residential new constuction here in NJ use ABS. It's less expensive than PVC but I haven't had any problems with it either. The townhouse that I lived in had ABS....one thing that I noticed is that it's much noisier than PVC pipe.



Can you tell me where you're getting your ABS in NJ? I want to stock up on some before that supply house goes under. ABS is like twice as much as pvc, seriously.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Only time we use pvc in canada is in undergrounds & commerical XFR on Above Slab and SDR underground (we do use SDR underslab on homes)


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Budco thin wall fitting de-constructed


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sir, what you have there is what as known as the economy A-BS clean out.

A-BS = Anheuser-Busch Sewer clean out.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Flyguy199 said:


> Lots of residential new constuction here in NJ use ABS. It's less expensive than PVC but I haven't had any problems with it either. The townhouse that I lived in had ABS....one thing that I noticed is that it's much noisier than PVC pipe.


Problem with abs is its warped from the factory and after a while it tends to warp in homes usually because new work guys tend to be cheep with the hangers.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Probably the best place for it...
> After all doesn't it belong in a landfill? :laughing:


Abs is illegal underground in nj. Rightly so the stuff should be outlawed.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Mike Jessome said:


> Only time we use pvc in canada is in undergrounds & commerical XFR on Above Slab and SDR underground (we do use SDR underslab on homes)


Seriously sdr under slab wow. I hate to see its use underground but under a house that's just job security I guess. In nj sdr is against code under slab.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Combination Budwieser/Fernco fitting. I think it is a cousin to the schwinn fitting.
> And it still leaks, imagine that!


That's one of those reverse shielded fernco couplings with the fancy band lol


----------

